# Calgary store confirmed by Apple



## Sayhey (Nov 11, 2005)

Apple's "Search Jobs" webpage now lists the much rumored *Chinook Centre* store as an upcoming location for a retail store. This confirms the report by Shawn King earlier in the year.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Who's up for the opening? 

Questions are where in the mall and when? I can't find anything at all yet on Apple's or Chinook's site.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

YES!....I knew there was a reason I moved to Calgary.


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

Hell yeah, I'll road trip for that - maybe rename the QE II highway to "Apple's Driveway from Edmonton".


----------



## MacWbee (Mar 12, 2006)

Is there even free retail space at Chinook Centre? I wonder which store is closing down. I hope it's not the Zara store.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Line-up begins in September.


----------



## Sayhey (Nov 11, 2005)

Chealion said:


> Questions are where in the mall and when? I can't find anything at all yet on Apple's or Chinook's site.


Here's the picture on Apple's site. There is nothing yet on the mall site, but that is not unusual.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Chealion said:


> Who's up for the opening?


:yawn: 

Tell ya what, I'll lend ya my rig & you can take photos & post them online for those who care.

Not trying to sound too negative, I just can't imagine a more fruitless way to spend a day/week/month/whatever.

I'll be at the R&C...


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

*What does this mean for the other apple retailers?*

So is this a death sentence then for the other local Apple retailers?

Based on the recent post about Apple sales people's pay and service levels, It doesn't look that way.

But what does experience show from other markets?
Thanks.


----------



## grommit (Apr 28, 2006)

It would be great to have an Apple store in Vancouver... That would be nice... Are there any plans to have an Apple store here anytime soon?

Thanks.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I found it, but there are no jobs available lol


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm excited already! Any ideas of opening date? I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FeXL - You're raining on the parade - it's like looking forward to the Easter's bunny coming. There's nothing wrong with waiting for the chocolate eggs as long as there isn't anything else to do


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Perhaps...but I don't wait outside for weeks on end pining for that little varmint to show up w/ his goodies either.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> :yawn:
> 
> Tell ya what, I'll lend ya my rig & you can take photos & post them online for those who care.
> 
> ...


I would and have driven all the way to Cowtown for a beer with the boys at the R & C, but the Apple store? Never. 

Now if I had an hour to kill the next day AFTER SEEING THE BOYS, I might just drop in.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Has no one actually visited the mall recently? What stores are closing out? The only vacany I see on the floor plans is a small store (15 foot storefront) between Merle Norman and Garage. Someone check it out!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

NewGuy said:


> So is this a death sentence then for the other local Apple retailers?...what does experience show from other markets?


Bad/complacent Apple retailers *will* fade away. But good dealers will always be good dealers - they just may have to work a lot harder to compete.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

grommit said:


> It would be great to have an Apple store in Vancouver... That would be nice... Are there any plans to have an Apple store here anytime soon?


Yes - Apple *is* planning a store in Vancouver but no information has been publicly released regarding it.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

You must have some sweet connections Shawn. You called this way before anyone else seemed to have a sniff about it...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ShawnKing said:


> Bad/complacent Apple retailers *will* fade away.


He he. As soon as I read that, the U2 freak in me came out. U2 has a song called "Bad" with the following lyrics:



> This desparation
> Dislocation
> Separation
> Condemnation
> ...


The Reseller I work for isn't sleeping however.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

How the hell did Calgary get picked over Edmonton.. common.. West Ed mall is the hugest mall in the world.. stuff it in there... it'd be classic!!!!!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

NewGuy said:


> You must have some sweet connections Shawn. You called this way before anyone else seemed to have a sniff about it...


LOL Yes I do...sometimes. 

But, in this case, Apple told me directly about the store. No "anonymous sources" or wild a$$ guessing involved.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

PirateMyke said:


> How the hell did Calgary get picked over Edmonton..


Apple likes Calgary more than Edmonton.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Any idea of timelines?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

NewGuy said:


> Any idea of timelines?


Of what? You don't quote anyone so it's tough to tell what you are referring to.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

I assume he's talking about the opening of the Apple store in Calgary (reffering to the timelines)


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

silentsim said:


> I assume he's talking about the opening of the Apple store in Calgary (reffering to the timelines)


Well, it's never safe to assume on the Net. 

But, if so, Apple has not said when that store will open.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Oops - yeah, I was referring to the timeline for the store opening in Cgy. 
Hopefully it's in the next 6 months, I'm getting Apple Store Envy watching the photos and videos from NYC...


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Sayhey (Nov 11, 2005)

Apple is now listing individual job openings for the upcoming Calgary store in the Chinook Centre shopping mall. This is a good sign for the store opening this year as it usually takes about 3-6 months from job listings to openings.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

Yep, this is what I saw when I got there:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SkyHook said:


> Edmonton is about perceived power, Calgary is about money. I won't attempt any more jokes.


A very true statement, given it was written by one with no apparent direct experience or comprehension of Edmonton, or Calgary for that matter.


----------



## bush79 (Feb 26, 2006)

There are NO suitable retail spaces in Chinook that are currently vacant...the only dark store that's about the right size is an obnoxious location at the end of the 2nd level past the food court (previously a discount home store, and next to a bank). The mall is at practically 100% occupancy, and no space stays empty for long. When Williams-Sonoma announced their store it was the same story...apparently no space for them. Then all of a sudden two stores were closed and within days they were demolished and Williams-Sonoma was under construction. So, we just have to wait and see. In the next few weeks, likely the beginning of next month, we will see a lease (or leases) expire, (probably a less productive, older, 'undesirable' store that's in a location that can now be rented at a premium), and a construction wall go up. It will all happen very fast...awesome for Calgary. BTW Chinook is planning a massive, 2-storey expansion of high-end retailers...strongly expected to be anchored by Restoration Hardware, Sephora, and Crate & Barrell....stores Apple likes to be near and vice versa.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SkyHook said:


> I have no idea why you wrote that Sinc. I think what remains is for you to explain why I don't deserve to have that opinion, or at least what makes that so apparent? I can take it.


Simple. When Apple chooses not to become part of the largest retail complex in the world and opts for a common commercial centre found in any city, something is wrong with their marketing studies. Calgary may be a financial hub, but Edmonton is the provincial capital and world renowned for the largest retail mall in the world. To not be a part of that tourist destination is a mistake on Apple's part. Try Googling West Edmonton Mall, then Chinook Mall and see who has the best world wide reputation.

Nothing personal, but it's a no brainer who has the better complex and exposure and it sure isn't Chinook Mall.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

SINC said:


> Simple. When Apple chooses not to become part of the largest retail complex in the world and opts for a common commercial centre found in any city, something is wrong with their marketing studies. Calgary may be a financial hub, but Edmonton is the provincial capital and world renowned for the largest retail mall in the world. To not be a part of that tourist destination is a mistake on Apple's part. Try Googling West Edmonton Mall, then Chinook Mall and see who has the best world wide reputation.
> 
> Nothing personal, but it's a no brainer who has the better complex and exposure and it sure isn't Chinook Mall.


Perhaps they have done research on this and have had more macs *registered*(or iPods etc) in Calgary then Edmonton?

Just because the city has a huge mall does -not- mean the city is demanding that product in full reason to get an Apple specific store.(every city loves the iPod we know that though )


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

silentsim said:


> Perhaps they have done research on this and have had more macs *registered*(or iPods etc) in Calgary then Edmonton?


Maybe it's because Calgary is the unofficial Western Capital of ehMac?  Of course the headquarters is on the other side of town but it's as close as they can get. :heybaby:


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Steve Jobs has a secret attraction to the Calgary Flames. Let it be known.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

NewGuy said:


> Oops - yeah, I was referring to the timeline for the store opening in Cgy.
> Hopefully it's in the next 6 months, I'm getting Apple Store Envy watching the photos and videos from NYC...


Sorry... beejacon


----------



## bush79 (Feb 26, 2006)

"Nothing personal, but it's a no brainer who has the better complex and exposure and it sure isn't Chinook Mall."

Nothing personal, but I disagree. Chinook has MUCH more in common with Apple's other chosen properties than does WEM.

WEM is no longer the largest in the world....it was surpassed by The Golden Resources Shopping Mall in Beijing (6 million square feet), and it's status as a world attraction is questionable...considering it receives +/- 20 million total visitors per year while Chinook pulls 16 million visitors (without any non-retail activites such as waterparks or roller coasters). Size ISN'T everything.

WEM is also in desperate need of a massive renovation. It hasn't seen a total renovation since opening in the early 80's. Chinook recently completed a $300 million renovation. 

Chinook's sales per square foot are set to exceed $800 this year, placing it in the top 3 IN CANADA for sales productivity, behind Yorkdale and Eaton Centre, both in Toronto and both selected Apple locations. It already has in place key co-tenants such as Williams-Sonoma and Pottery Barn.

Sure looks like a no brainer to me why they picked Chinook...


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Let's let Google help decide...
Inserting both Calgary and Edmonton in Google trends shows a clear winner.
http://www.google.com/trends?q=calgary,+edmonton


----------



## Sayhey (Nov 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> Nothing personal, but it's a no brainer who has the better complex and exposure and it sure isn't Chinook Mall.


I know next to nothing about either city, but I do know that to take the opening of an Apple store in one city instead of the other as some kind of endorsement by Apple of their relative merits is to miss the boat entirely. I'm sure Apple has a list of places it would love to open new retail outlets in, but I'm also sure the demand for the type of place Apple wants is high and not easily secured. When Apple gets a good location in Edmonton or Vancouver be sure that a store will open quickly.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## bush79 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Prime spot at Chinook to be vacated*

With the upcoming closure of the Caban chain nationwide, a PRIME spot will be vacated in Chinook - directly off centre court, across from Banana Republic and adjacant to Club Monaco. Approximately 6,500 sq.ft., with a full glass facade facing Macleod Trail. A little big, and not the standard long narrow rectangle preferred...but the timing seems right, no?


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

This is great news, I never thought we would get an Apple store here.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

MacWbee said:


> Is there even free retail space at Chinook Centre? I wonder which store is closing down. I hope it's not the Zara store.



Probably just another one of those overpriced clothing stores that they have way to many of. I can't even stand going to chinook, there is nothing worth going for.


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

oryxbiker said:


> Probably just another one of those overpriced clothing stores that they have way to many of. I can't even stand going to chinook, there is nothing worth going for.


There will be soon!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

PirateMyke said:


> How the hell did Calgary get picked over Edmonton.. common.. West Ed mall is the hugest mall in the world.. stuff it in there... it'd be classic!!!!!


Calgary's Burgeoning population, plus the tourism Calgary gets and the dollars it generates, plus the fact Chinook mall more than triples the amount WEM makes over the christmas season might make Calgary an attractive location I'd figure.

Just a guess.


----------



## ilac91 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can see Apple opening up at the exisitng Caban location since they're closing. Too bad for me as I used to live in Calgary but now im in Vancouver...anyways....GO FLAMES GO!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

SINC said:


> Nothing personal, but it's a no brainer who has the better complex and exposure and it sure isn't Chinook Mall.


Speaking of research and appropriate site selection...

What would the average sales $ per sq.ft be at any retail location at the Chinook Mall vs. the West Edmonton Mall? Destination status aside, Chinook may be the more productive space when it comes to revenue generation.


----------



## bush79 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Some facts*

Chinook Centre - 

Total Leasable Area (GLA) - 1,175,000
Number of stores - 205 +/-
Sales per square foot (April 2006) - $760
Annual Traffic - 16,000,000+


West Edmonton Mall

Total Leasable Area (GLA) - 3,800,000 (5,200,000 including non retail use)
Number of stores - 600 +/-
Sales per square foot - (April 2003) - $500
Annual Traffic - 22,000,000+


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

IMHO, WEM is a big touristic mouse trap. Which tourist would come here to see the mall and buy a $2,000 MAC laptop just because there's a nifty Apple Store? I would think that the population density is a high factor for a good location... sustainability.

It's cool, but it'll be for me the same as Krispy Kreme: I'll stop by whenever I go, once or twice a year. I might try to make it to the opening just to see what the big hoopla is about.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I talked to someone that works in Management at Chinook Mall, and they said that the deal is still being worked out with Apple. The space apple wants has 2 pillars that need to be removed, and there is an issue with the MASSIVE amount of storage space apple requires. Apple needs lots, Chinook has a storage space crunch.

Chinook mall wants apple in as badly as Apple wants in Chinook Mall. They would LIKE it to be in November, but things are still being worked out.

There's all I know.


----------



## bush79 (Feb 26, 2006)

This is the ex-Caban space, there are two huge pillars that come down from the food court above. Must be the space in question. Caban is closing on August 31....we will see what happens. 









Also, there was an article in the Calgary Herald about Chinook's sales per square foot going over $800...and the leasing director is quoted as saying Apple is expected to open 'next year', as well as a Sephora store. He believes sales could go over $1000 psf if current increases continue. Crazy. No wonder everyone wants into this mall.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

That's a good update. The sooner the better is all I can say.

For those in "the know", how long does it take to open an apple store in an existing space?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

So, out of curiosity, how many people have applied, and what did you apply for (And what do you do now??)

I applied for Senior Assistant Store Manager, currently IT Manager at TV production Company (Plus I do Advertising/Graphics/Web/Video on the side with my own company)


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

*Calgary Apple Store*

Hello everyone;

I just noticed that on the apple website, that the apple store planned for Chinook Mall in Calgary no longer shows up on the job listings.

Does this mean that all the positions are filled, or that the plans have been scrapped?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Merged Garry's thread into here as it pertains to the Calgary store.

Didn't the Yorkdale store show up and disappear on Apple's site a few times?


----------



## azilnik (May 21, 2005)

I'm totally there. I lived in Calgary last summer, working at the HMV in TD Square (Steven Ave would be AMAZING for an Apple store!)
Chinook is obviously the place for Apple though, makes sence. I just don't recall seeing any open locations, but I guess that store is closing. It's not very big if I remember correctly.

Anyway I'll see you Calgarians out there whenever it opens.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Garry said:


> Hello everyone;
> 
> I just noticed that on the apple website, that the apple store planned for Chinook Mall in Calgary no longer shows up on the job listings.
> 
> Does this mean that all the positions are filled, or that the plans have been scrapped?


That is a bit troubling. You would think that they would keep Alberta on there and just return an unsuccessful search, rather than remove the whole province if all of the positions were filled.

edit for spelling


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Cadillac Fairview told Apple to drop dead,


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Trevor... said:


> Cadillac Fairview told Apple to drop dead,


Over? Storage space, no actual room?


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

over we can lease this space to anyone - and your really not that special.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

Trevor... said:


> over we can lease this space to anyone - and your really not that special.


Wouldn't surprise me. Cadillac Fairview is known to tell people to drop dead on a regular basis. Then again, it's their mall, if Apple didn't like the deal then too bad. 

Word of note to any small retailer wanting to work with Cadillac Fairview... DON'T! Turn around and run like hell. It's not worth your time.

All bow to the Ontario Teachers pension fund!


----------



## bush79 (Feb 26, 2006)

I had no problem today searching for Canadian retail jobs and seeing Calgary- Chinook as a location. 

That said, I'm not surprised Cadillac has that attitude, they COULD lease to anyone. Not like Apple is the only one on a long long list of stores that are not yet in Calgary and waiting for just that type and size of location. We will see...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Boy no news on this location at the Chinook Centre. Any construction hoarding up anywhere? Doesn't anyone check out this location?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

There's no need to check the location because the deal fell through. The Chinook Mall store isn't happening any time soon. So I heard from people that run the mall. "Maybe after the expansion, but not before" was what I was told.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

So what about the people they were hiring??


----------



## I'm Winter (Jul 3, 2007)

NewGuy said:


> So is this a death sentence then for the other local Apple retailers?
> 
> Based on the recent post about Apple sales people's pay and service levels, It doesn't look that way.
> 
> ...


I hardly think so, I have been to WestWorld and MyMacDealer and both retailers recognize the importance of what they do to the Mac community and will still usually be a great retailer for those who live in West Calgary rather than near Chinook Centre. They are also there for those unwilling to drive extraordinary distances just to get their stuff fixed. The people who worked at WW and MMD are great people, friendly and pretty much awesome. I wonder if WW & MMD imported them from Vancouver...


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

Mugatu said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. Cadillac Fairview is known to tell people to drop dead on a regular basis. Then again, it's their mall, if Apple didn't like the deal then too bad.
> 
> Word of note to any small retailer wanting to work with Cadillac Fairview... DON'T! Turn around and run like hell. It's not worth your time.
> 
> All bow to the Ontario Teachers pension fund!


Chinook is their second choice. They really wanted Kensignton but narrowly missed out on a good location a while back. That location may have become available.

Apple likes to have stores near where people live. In Calgary, Kensignton or 17th Ave would be better choices. The lifestyle is a better fit.

This is info I have from a commercial realtor in Calgary FWIW.


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

Mugatu said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. Cadillac Fairview is known to tell people to drop dead on a regular basis. Then again, it's their mall, if Apple didn't like the deal then too bad.
> 
> Word of note to any small retailer wanting to work with Cadillac Fairview... DON'T! Turn around and run like hell. It's not worth your time.
> 
> All bow to the Ontario Teachers pension fund!


 
When ON Teachers owned Chinook they were really keen to get flagship stores. Too bad that has changed. It is a pretty crappy mall from a geek's perspective.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Is this store still a go? I was kind of under the impression from this thread that it had been axed.


----------



## bush79 (Feb 26, 2006)

The store at Chinook is dead - for now. The spaces rumoured to become Apple have been filled - one with Sephora, the other with Bebe. The ONTREA group still owns Chinook, btw. From what I've heard the expansion, to start in 2008 and go on into 2010 - will include the Apple store...but that's a long ways off.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Three Apple Stores in Toronto and not one reseller has closed shop. There's plenty of business to be had with future switchers.


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> Three Apple Stores in Toronto and not one reseller has closed shop. There's plenty of business to be had with future switchers.


I think for many, it's a great alternative to the Futureshop /BestBuy purchase. Generally, the sales people in these big box stores don't know anything about Macs.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

CdnPhoto said:


> I think for many, it's a great alternative to the Futureshop /BestBuy purchase. Generally, the sales people in these big box stores don't know anything about Macs.


Has anyone noticed that Apple now has sales reps working directly in Future Shop and Best Buy? I took this as a sign to indicate that the Chinook Apple store is on permanent hold... maybe once Chinook completes the renovations to the mall, Apple will again re-consider.


----------

